# I'm applying to film school and wondering if you had any advice?



## nutmoh365 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello everyone!
I'm so glad I found this forum. I've been looking for days for advice from fellow prospective/admitted film students about what they did for film school. I'm starting over in a completely different line and I don't really have anyone to guide me in the right direction. Almost everyone in my family did something in business or medicine, so I'm probably the only one interested in a career in filmmaking and I have no way to figure out whether I'm going about this the right way.

A little about myself- I'm a student at the University of Massachusetts, Amherst with a GPA of 3.36 cumulative. I'm a double major in Journalism and Communications, with a minor in Wildlife Conservation and a certificate in Film (we don't have a film minor). I initially started off as a Pre-Vet major but changed it because I was more interested in research (I'm a research scuba diver and proud )

I really want to go to one of the big 5 schools or LFS. I'm a junior currently and going to do my study abroad in London for the coming year. As of now, I'm contemplating what to write about but I've already started putting together my application materials for some kind of first draft. I'm sure I'll edit it over and over as time passes. I've also begun practicing for the GRE (though I'm not stressing myself out, just a practice quiz here or there)

I currently intern with a group called the Women in Film and Television in my hometown (Mumbai). They're a global group and we just started last year so I'm helping them publicize themselves a bit through my blog and other events and stuff, so I get to collaborate with many members of the indian cinema industry. It's a wonderful group and you get to meet such talented people! In addition, I'm also working with an NYU Alum in promoting her film so as of now I really haven't begun shooting any kind of film. I just have tentative drafts of different screenplays and shorts I've been working on, but I'm collaborating with my friend to get it done. I even started working on my photo application last summer and will hopefully be done with it by the end of this year.

I know someone said that whether you bomb or ace the GRE, you still might not get in. But is it possible that there's a score so bad they don't accept you? I mean, I know this sounds foolish, but I'm only asking because to some people "bombing" means doing average, not poorly as in the bare minimum. I also have this weird image in my head that I can't shake off where all these applications come to their table and the first thing they see are the scores and toss aside the ones that didn't make the cut and the ones that did are the ones whose creativity is looked at. I may be completely wrong about this, but it's a fear I have. Also, I don't think my GPA is spectacular, but it's strange because when I started out at uni I was at a 2.6 and now I'm at a 3. 36! (this is only cumulative, my actual semester score was a 3.8) so I know exactly what you mean when you say grades don't reflect anything because there has been a major improvement in my performance due to the switch of major and finally finding out where I belonged. I'm just worried that I'm not worried enough? is that a thing? Because a lot of people on this post have assured me that the only thing that matters is the voice i have to add to the table and my creativity, but it can't be that easy either right? these are top tier schools and I'm willing to put in all the hard work to belong there, but what if my grades aren't good enough to pass for a second look?


----------



## P. J. Scott (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi Nutmoh 365,

I think you are irrationally fretting about your degree holding you back. It's not uncommon for people to do degrees in one subject and then start a career in another. 

Furthermore, I imagine your qualifications in Journalism and Communication would give you many skills applicable in a film making context.

I very much doubt that the examiners of your film school application would take that much consideration of your grades. If your grades do take a higher precedence than anything creative in your application, then I would be wary of the institution examining it. 

Film is also a creative industry, and unlike a law or medical career, will not depend so heavily on grades. Statistics on a piece of paper won't stand up against raw talent!

The real benefit of having your grades in your application is that you are showing your willingness to learn. This isn't necessarily effected by having higher results.

You are doing all the right things by joining film organisations. Even with my short experience in the industry I can tell you that the ability to network with other film makers is critical to your success. Blogging is also great. Whenever I have been to job interviews they have always seemed more interested in my blog than my degree. Again this shows a willingness to learn and a be ever self improving.

If you want to go to film school however, I would suggest making a film as soon as possible. It is brilliant that you are already writing screenplays, but you need to see how your writing translates to screen. Additionally it's always beneficial to have some visual aid in an application. 

Your film for your application will also be defined by what subject you want to study. Writing? Directing? Cinematography? Whichever one you decide, try and concentrate your input in the film around one of these subjects. 

Again I wouldn't worry too much you are doing all the right things 

Hope all this helps and hopefully makes sense. I've had too much coffee this morning and I'm bumbling my words a bit.

Cheers


----------

